#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  pa-setje voor de kleine gigs.

## theo

Hallo,
Heb ook al in andere topics gezocht en gereageerd, Ik ben op zoek naar een Aset voor cafe en buurthuizen.
Heb me verdiept in de volgende merken:
Lacoustics de sub18 in combinatie met xt12 of een arcs wide,alleen krijg ik die sub nooit een cafe in.
Nexo de rs15/rs18 met een ps15 sub maar ook hier, waar laat ik die enorme subs.
Kling &freitag nomos met gravis topje, maar vond nomos subje niet fantastisch.
Blijft er momenteel over:
eaw de jf56 met een sub.
eaw de kf394 nog nooit van gehoord ken iemand deze toppen?
en twaudio de m12 top met de b30 sub.
Verder is me veel bagger aangeboden en sets die een hoog dap gehalte hebben.
Nog iemand advies over bv de kf394?
Bvd

----------


## desolation

Laat ik even je Nexo setup corrigen:

Nexo: De PS15 met de LS18 sub.

----------


## knorrepot

> Laat ik even je Nexo setup corrigen:
> 
> Nexo: De PS15 met de LS18 sub.




+1 voor Jeroen, wacht tot de ls18 leverbaar is met de ps15r2 en een nx-amp 4x4 en je hebt een perfecte woeste set staan!

----------


## DJ Antoon

D&B Q7 met qsub?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Aan wat voor capaciteit denk je ? in grootte van zalen en/of publiek ?

L'Acoustics SB15m is ook een leuk subje, afhankelijk van bovenstaande kan dit ook voldoende zijn. Of anders misschien 2 SB1m onder een 12XT ? 

Een SB18 is nu ook weer niet heel groot voor een 18" sub toch ?

D&B E-serie is ook erg mooi, met bijvoorbeeld E15X sub of B4 sub, en een E12 topje.

En zo zijn er vast nog talloze opties.

EAW speakers die je voorstelt ken ik niet persoonlijk.

----------


## beyma

> Ik ben op zoek naar een A set voor cafe en buurthuizen.



Klinkt als de ideale kandidaat voor een B.A Prospect setje van Sander.... 

Laten we eerlijk wezen, het zal 99,8 % van de feestgangers een zorg zijn of er een A merk staat of niet, als de DJ/band maar goed is en ze het kunnen horen!

----------


## frederic

Met een d&b dubbele Q sub en top ben je overal welkom.

----------


## Hansound

> Klinkt als de ideale kandidaat voor een B.A Prospect setje van Sander.... 
> 
> Laten we eerlijk wezen, het zal 99,8 % van de feestgangers een zorg zijn of er een A merk staat of niet, als de DJ/band maar goed is en ze het kunnen horen!




Lekker licht topje ook...

de AD systems Magnus12 met een Touringsub de beste keus qua prijs en kwaliteit op dit moment..

----------


## djspeakertje

Met 36kg prima te doen, setje windups eronder en gaan. Ik heb ze afgelopen zondag in de handen gehad (subs, kicks en toppen) en door het model en de plaatsing van de handvatten zijn ze erg handelbaar, ook in je eentje. Gemiddelde volwassene kan in zn eentje een stackje Prospect wel bouwen (sub-sub-kick-top per kant).

Touringsubje is waarschijnlijk goed te doen, maar waarschijnlijk net iets te lomp om in je eentje lekker weg te pakken gezien de afmetingen.


Daan

----------


## Hansound

> Met 36kg prima te doen, setje windups eronder en gaan. Ik heb ze afgelopen zondag in de handen gehad (subs, kicks en toppen) en door het model en de plaatsing van de handvatten zijn ze erg handelbaar, ook in je eentje. Gemiddelde volwassene kan in zn eentje een stackje Prospect wel bouwen (sub-sub-kick-top per kant).
> 
> Touringsubje is waarschijnlijk goed te doen, maar waarschijnlijk net iets te lomp om in je eentje lekker weg te pakken gezien de afmetingen.
> 
> 
> Daan



36 kg !!!   In je eentje, das veel te zwaar,  en dan zeker 2 in een kist puf

----------


## Bazeman

> Klopt, er was een woordje ontvallen..Het woordje 'duur'...En die verhaaltjes van 'dan moet je even bellen' daar ben ik klaar mee...Een paar keer gedaan met Jan, die zou terug bellen, een jaar of 2 geleden...Ronald zou destijds (jaar of 10 geleden) er ook op terug komen...Dat zal ook wel niet meer gebeuren denk ik...Maar ik wil je best uitdagen, als het over prijs gaat...:-)
> 
> Als met dit soort 'uitdagingen' nou eerder was gekomen, had een collega van mij niet vrijwel al z'n Sound Projects opgeruimd..en ik ook niet....



Ik ken de historie zoals je die hier weergeeft niet of nauwelijks. Maar het is duidelijk dat je onze spullen te duur vindt. Wat ik dan alleen erg vreemd vindt is dat je zegt dat je al Sound Projects had, en een collega, en dat je dit hebt weg gedaan omdat we te duur waren in jouw ogen?? Zoals eerder vermeld zijn we redelijk strikt met het uitdelen van kortingen omdat we als onderneming graag klanten beschermen waar we meer aan verdienen. Noem me 1 bedrijf die dit niet doet? Een klant die 1 speaker koopt in de 5 jaar (als extreem voorbeeld) krijgt heel veel minder korting dan een dealer die 50 tot 100 speakers koopt per jaar....

Vindt je onze spullen te duur, prima. Zeker als je ons vergelijkt met RCF oid zijn we idd wat duurder. Maar we profileren ook niet, en hebben ons ook nooit geprofileerd dat wij in dat segment willen concurreren. Ik vindt het niet terecht dat je je alleen op dat feit een beetje rancuneus uitlaat tegen Sound Projects. Ik zou het persoonlijk wat eerlijker vinden als je met harde feiten komt vanuit een of meerdere A/B testen waaruit blijkt dat wij te duur zijn. Dan heb je een goed discussie punt. Alleen zwaaien met de term "het is te duur" en "ze willen alleen maar geld verdienen" is nogal een dooddoener, althans dat is mijn mening  :Smile:

----------


## drummerke

+1 RCF maken toch al een aantal jaren heel mooie producten. Voor kleine ruimten waar zowel grootte, gewicht, eenvoud, klank en prijs van belang zijn vind ik gepowerde speakers met de moderne DSP erin echt wel geen luxe.

----------


## desolation

Over die korting: dat hangt ervanaf wat jij heel veel minder noemt.
Als je een verhuurfirma die wil beginnen investeren in je merk met bv 2 topjes en 2 subjes maar 10% korting geeft en iemand die 40 kasten koopt 40% korting geeft, dan zijn er genoeg bedrijven die dat gat niet zo enorm laten.
Logisch ook, want dat werkt gewoon niet. Er is een verschil tussen verhuren en verkopen. Een bedrijf dat continu drive-in shows of producties doet koopt geen grote volumes van je speakers, maar promoot ze wel in de markt door ze te gebruiken en de klanten er tevreden mee te maken. Dat is evenzeer geld waard en verdient ook een goede prijs.

----------


## Bazeman

> Over die korting: dat hangt ervanaf wat jij heel veel minder noemt.
> Als je een verhuurfirma die wil beginnen investeren in je merk met bv 2 topjes en 2 subjes maar 10% korting geeft en iemand die 40 kasten koopt 40% korting geeft, dan zijn er genoeg bedrijven die dat gat niet zo enorm laten.
> Logisch ook, want dat werkt gewoon niet. Er is een verschil tussen verhuren en verkopen. Een bedrijf dat continu drive-in shows of producties doet koopt geen grote volumes van je speakers, maar promoot ze wel in de markt door ze te gebruiken en de klanten er tevreden mee te maken. Dat is evenzeer geld waard en verdient ook een goede prijs.



Eventjes buitenwege laten op wat voor product het gerelateerd is, iemand die veel koopt en dus veel investeert en daar dan meestal ook allerlei andere dingen voor doet of moet doen krijgt meer korting dan iemand die weinig of eenmalig koopt. Dit werkt overal zo... Of je het ermee eens bent of niet in het midden gelaten.                                                                                                                                                 Waarom krijgt een "echte" dealer  die 10 of 20 of meer zoveel omzet maakt meer korting dan een "kleine" klant die een klein setje voor zichzelf koopt? Omdat er met de dealer ook afspraken gemaakt worden dat ze een minimale hoeveelheid moeten kopen om dealer te zijn, ze geacht worden om qua service de eerste in de lijn te zijn, ze geacht worden om voor minstens een bepaald bedrag te besteden aan promotie en advertenties, enz... Een "kleine" klant heeft deze "verplichtingen " niet. Dat deze ook een bijdrage levert aan het merk om deze te promoten is natuurlijk altijd leuk/goed om te horen, maar het is vooral in zijn eigen belang omdat hij daar direct zijn klanten mee bediend.  Onze policy is het voorkomen van klakkeloos korting uit delen aan iedereen en hiermee er dus voor te zorgen dat jouw buurman voor hetzelfde geld, of misschien zelfs voor minder een setje bij ons kan aanschaffen (of bij een dealer die zelf de korting gaat bepalen), terwijl jij misschien wel degene was die het gepromoot heeft bij je buurman. Dat laatste is niemand blij mee. Dit is iets wat wij ook niet doen. Dat het in het verleden nooit gebeurt is en in de toekomst nooit meer zal gebeuren is daarentegen een utopie. Wij weten en kunnen vaak niet weten dat iemand die ons direct benaderd voor een setje, dat die geïnteresseerd is geraakt door zijn buurman die het bij hem gepromoot heeft en die dus eigenlijk de "beloning" zou moeten ontvangen. Wij moeten op dat moment een inschatting maken of we deze persoon (meer) korting moeten/willen geven omdat deze met een (vaak) veel mooier verhaal dan het ooit wordt, op de proppen komt en dealer of promotor wil worden. Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, als je vindt dat je onze spullen promoot en aanbeveelt en er hierdoor ook echte verkopen ontstaan zullen wij zeker niet de deur dichtslaan als er in een normale conversatie en goede samenwerking wordt gesproken over een al dan niet hogere korting bij aanschaf van meer producten voor eigen gebruik. Als deze korting wordt gegeven en wij merken dat deze klant met deze extra korting direct probeert om aan andere personen voor een lager bedrag probeert door te leveren zullen wij deze klant er zeker op aanspreken en bij een volgende order veel kritischer naar de korting kijken van deze afnemer. Dat andere klanten dit niet weten en denken dat wij aan sommige mensen, zomaar, meer korting geven is alleen gebaseerd op onwetendheid. Wij zullen met alle klanten proberen om een vertrouwens relatie op te bouwen omdat dit op de lange termijn voor beide partijen meer oplevert. Dat we daarmee korte termijn gerichte of koopjes jagers buiten de deur houden is onze keus en met deze keus zorgen we ervoor dat we de lange termijn klanten beschermen. Als je met geluid serieus je geld moet verdienen lijkt me dit het meeste waard.

----------


## Bazeman

> +1 RCF maken toch al een aantal jaren heel mooie producten. Voor kleine ruimten waar zowel grootte, gewicht, eenvoud, klank en prijs van belang zijn vind ik gepowerde speakers met de moderne DSP erin echt wel geen luxe.



Vindt je de Actieve kasten met DSP nou wel of geen luxe, dus echt bruikbaar? Ik snap de zin niet helemaal (_echt wel geen luxe...?)_

----------


## frederic

RCF maakt idd prima configuraties. Hun TT reeks.
vb een TT25 en TTS28 combinatie werkt prima.

Ik ben wel geen voorstander om op dat niveau van speakers nog gepowerde speakers met ingebouwde DSP te gebruiken. 
Je kunt te weinig ingrijpen en aanpassen. 
Tenzij natuurlijk ze de mogelijkheid voorzien om de DSP settings aan te passen. Via USB/ ethernet of zo.

----------


## purplehaze

Het topic is inmiddels gekaapt door een fabrikant die tot in detail uit de doeken gaat doen hoe zijn kortingsbeleid is...
kom op, houdt het ff on topic en ga zo'n discussie apart voeren!

----------


## Gast1401081

geen luxe = een must, denk ik... 

En als je de begroting maakt om de eerste 5 jaar te overleven zul je toch beurzen etc moeten draaien, reclame moeten maken, en vooral je product in moeten zetten op grote klussen, om zo enige naamsbekendheid te krijgen. 

Denk niet dat je dat terug moet rekenen naar de klant. Ik denk zelfs dat je een begroting op, voor het gemak 1000 stuks per jaar moet uitrekenen, en dan wordt inkoop + marge = verkoop ineens een stuk interessanter voor de klanten. Waardoor die 1000 stuks ineens geen uptopie meer is, maar realiteit. 

Heb ooit een discussie gehad met een automatiseerder, die een enorme machine kwam leveren, waardoor er " wel 40 man " op sytraat kwam te staan. Hij glimlachtte alleen, en zei.. "mooi niet" . Hij had gelijk, dankzij die machine werd er goedkoper geproduceerd, en verdrievoudigde het volume in aantallen.

----------


## desolation

ik krijg eerlijk gezegd het sch**t van je posts te lezen Bazeman
Niet zozeer de inhoud, wel het complete gemis aan eender welke vorm van interpunctie of zinsbouw.

Gebruik eens alinea's, komma's, witregels en nog van dat moois en misschien leest het dan wel aangenaam, maar bij een nota bene nederlands bedrijf dat nog niet in staat is netjes nederlands te schrijven zou ik geen paar duizend euro komen neerleggen.

----------


## SPS

> Aangezien we geen multinational zijn qua formaat, ben ik vooral een allround medewerker...   Maar mijn belangrijkste functie is de electronica ontwikkeling en implementatie daarvan, inclusief de filtering, acoustische metingen enz.



Dan was het misschien toch beter geweest om de uitleg van jullie commercieel beleid aan een salesmanager over te laten. Een technische uitleg van salesfilosofie-en doet het niet zo goed...

----------


## jakkes72

Kunnen we weer on-topic gaan...

----------


## desolation

> Kunnen we weer on-topic gaan...



Inderdaad, een leuk 10" of 12" topje me een handelbaar gewicht op een subje bv

----------


## MarkRombouts

Afgelopen week gewerkt op een klein D&B setje. Erg goed bevallen. Licht, compact en klinkt heel goed.

Subs E15X
Topjes E12
op D12 versterkers

Set je met 4 subjes en 2 topjes is zeker voldoende voor de aangegeven kleinere gigs.

----------


## jack

en daar gaan we weer.....
ik geloof niet dat dhr Bazeman hier nog post!!

*Gefeliciteerd*!

het is weer gelukt,
Iemand die misschien het forum een beetje meerwaarde kan geven gelijk de mond te snoeren....

er posten de laatste tijd teveel dezelfde mensen......    



pffffff

----------


## Bazeman

> ik krijg eerlijk gezegd het sch**t van je posts te lezen Bazeman
> Niet zozeer de inhoud, wel het complete gemis aan eender welke vorm van interpunctie of zinsbouw.
> 
> Gebruik eens alinea's, komma's, witregels en nog van dat moois en misschien leest het dan wel aangenaam, maar bij een nota bene nederlands bedrijf dat nog niet in staat is netjes nederlands te schrijven zou ik geen paar duizend euro komen neerleggen.



 Helemaal mee eens....  Dat doe ik ook maar zodra ik de post upload wordt de hele opmaak gewist...  :Frown:  Ik kan in de reply box niet eens een enter geven, dan gebeurt er niets... Probleem qua forum met update naar IE10?

----------


## Bazeman

> en daar gaan we weer.....
> ik geloof niet dat dhr Bazeman hier nog post!!
> 
> *Gefeliciteerd*!
> 
> het is weer gelukt,
> Iemand die misschien het forum een beetje meerwaarde kan geven gelijk de mond te snoeren....
> 
> er posten de laatste tijd teveel dezelfde mensen......    
> ...



Ik kan de meeste "kritiek" makkelijk naast me neerleggen hoor....  :Smile:    Stoor me er ook niet aan, eerlijk duurt het langst denk ik dan in welke vorm ook. Maar bedankt voor je steun.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Kom op zeg!
Inderdaad is het verre van on-topic en wellicht een goed plan dat Bazeman ff een eigen topic opent.
Wel lopen klagen dat er nog maar zo weinig mensen posten en vervolgens flink afzeiken wanneer er eens een 'nieuw' iemand komt posten.
Laten we het vooral gezellig houden, Bazeman is misschien niet de handigste met zinsopbouw en gebruik van leestekens maar zijn teksten voegen zeker iets toe voor dit forum.
Dus wanneer iedereen dat korte lontje ff wat langer weet te maken stijgt het niveau misschien weer enigszins.

----------


## Bazeman

> Kunnen we weer on-topic gaan...



Als de Mods vinden dat deze discussie in een ander topic gevoerd moet worden, wat mij betreft prima. Mijn eerste reactie ging ook over de vraag van de originele poster. Daarna heb ik vooral opmerkingen en vragen proberen te beantwoorden en dat gaat idd snel off topic.

----------


## vasco

> Helemaal mee eens....  Dat doe ik ook maar zodra ik de post upload wordt de hele opmaak gewist...



Probeer de knop met de kleine en en grote A linksboven eens (Switch Editor to Source Mode).

En misschien handig om, jouw zeker nuttige bijdrages, in een eigen topic te plaatsen om dit topic voor de TS on-topic te houden.

----------


## Bazeman

Even laatste on topic reply. De verwijdering van alinea's en dergelijke komt idd door IE10... Heb nu de compatibiliteits mode aanstaan en nu werkt het wel.

Misschien handig om dit even als sticky te plaatsen en/of de forum software updaten. 

Zo laatste opmerking in dit topic. Als iemand verder over voorgaande "discussie" of andere _nuttige_ vragen/opmerkingen wil bomen open maar een draadje dan spring ik daar op in.  :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Maargoed, aangezien niet iedereen z'n huiswerk doet...Dat terzijde...

De RCF NX serie heeft een aantal hele leuke kastjes en klinken ook ontzettend goed. Het is namelijk best een onder geschoven kindje. En totaal niet te vergelijken met de ART serie. Bij de introductie heb ik ook eens een setje TT conventioneel gehoord, ook niks mis mee, alleen een hogere prijsklasse. Maar zo zijn er meer merken die leuke systemen maken. 

Maar 1 ding snap ik niet helemaal Theo, jij had toch Variline? Ooit..;-)

----------


## showband

> ik krijg eerlijk gezegd het sch**t van je posts te lezen Bazeman
> Niet zozeer de inhoud, wel het complete gemis aan eender welke vorm van interpunctie of zinsbouw.
> 
> Gebruik eens alinea's, komma's, witregels en nog van dat moois en misschien leest het dan wel aangenaam, maar bij een nota bene nederlands bedrijf dat nog niet in staat is netjes nederlands te schrijven zou ik geen paar duizend euro komen neerleggen.



ik vermoed een verhulde ergernis te bespeuren?  :Confused: 

beste desolation, is interpunctie belangrijker dan beschaving?  :Mad:

----------


## desolation

> ik vermoed een verhulde ergernis te bespeuren? 
> 
> beste desolation, is interpunctie belangrijker dan beschaving?



correct schrijven is ook beschaving. het getuigt van geen respect tot je doelpubliek als je een ellenglange tekst neerpoot en die dan 0,0 leesbaarheid geeft.
het kost een bak moeite om zo een lap aaneengekleefde woorden te analyseren, alwaar hier en daar een duwtje op de enter knop al veel kan oplossen.

----------


## Bazeman

> correct schrijven is ook beschaving. het getuigt van geen respect tot je doelpubliek als je een ellenglange tekst neerpoot en die dan 0,0 leesbaarheid geeft.
> het kost een bak moeite om zo een lap aaneengekleefde woorden te analyseren, alwaar hier en daar een duwtje op de enter knop al veel kan oplossen.



Echt allerlaatste opmerking in dit topic omdat ik on topic niet veel toe te voegen heb. In nette mensen taal: Lezen is ook kunst, *voordat* je iets roept. 

Ik heb 2 of 3 antwoorden geleden vermeld dat met gebruik van IE10 (internet explorer) de hele opmaak functie van het forum niet werkt en dat alle spaties, enters, enz weg gehaald worden op het moment dat je de post upload... Een klikje op de compatibiliteits knop in (rechts naast de adres balk) verhelpt dit. Maar ja daar was ik ook net pas achter en stond ook nog nergens vermeld volgens mij... Ik aanvaard bij deze excuses hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> Correct schrijven is ook beschaving. Het getuigt van geen respect tot je doelpubliek als je een ellenGlange tekst neerpoot en die dan 0,0 leesbaarheid geeft.
> Het kost een bak moeite om zo een lap aaneengekleefde woorden te analyseren, alwaar hier en daar een duwtje op de enter knop al veel kan oplossen.



Voornamelijk is het dan ook geen muggezifterij, maar muggenzifterij.

----------


## showband

> correct schrijven is ook beschaving. het getuigt van geen respect tot je doelpubliek als je een ellenglange tekst neerpoot en die dan 0,0 leesbaarheid geeft.
> het kost een bak moeite om zo een lap aaneengekleefde woorden te analyseren, alwaar hier en daar een duwtje op de enter knop al veel kan oplossen.



doe selluf es lekkur normaal man.

Als de scheldkanonnade goede interpunctie vertoont is het een beschaafde belediging?
En als je fouten maakt moet je door de opmaak-jihad gekerstend worden.  Net zo lang tot we allemaal vergeten zijn waar het gesprek allemaal over  ging?

Argumenten zijn zo 2012. Voorwaar mijn oproep, smoort den inhoud in de veroordeling van het woordbeeld!:
Ik zout'ém voortaan gelijk voor ze @ batsen tot ie schriftelijk beschaaft is. De HTML-illiterate proleet! Haal ik bier en chips 'r bij

----------


## theo

> Maar 1 ding snap ik niet helemaal Theo, jij had toch Variline? Ooit..;-)



 nog steeds Olaf maar zoek iets beters.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik weet niet, maar heb alle opties zitten bekijken die op de eerste pagina aangeeft, maar het gemiddelde wijkt van elkaar niet veel af...Tegenover dat Variline...Als dan toch geld wilt weggooien, kan ik ook mijn rekeningnummer geven...:-)

of gaat het om merk geilheid of iets wat ze riders noemen?

----------


## Bazeman

Theo, weet niet of je mijn email hebt gekregen maar een demo naast je eigen setje geven is zeker geen probleem. 

Komt er niets uit even goeie vrienden. Wat mij betreft nodig je gelijk een paar collega's uit. Ik denk dat we zeker iets te bieden hebben het enige wat we nodig hebben is een kans.... ik wil de uitdaging graag aangaan aan jou de keus.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

Kom ik er ook graag naast staan. :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

okee, ik ook dan maar in het rijtje..

----------


## frederic

Is er een nieuwe forum meeting in de maak?  :Smile:

----------


## desolation

> doe selluf es lekkur normaal man.
> 
> Als de scheldkanonnade goede interpunctie vertoont is het een beschaafde belediging?
> En als je fouten maakt moet je door de opmaak-jihad gekerstend worden.  Net zo lang tot we allemaal vergeten zijn waar het gesprek allemaal over  ging?
> 
> Argumenten zijn zo 2012. Voorwaar mijn oproep, smoort den inhoud in de veroordeling van het woordbeeld!:
> Ik zout'ém voortaan gelijk voor ze @ batsen tot ie schriftelijk beschaaft is. De HTML-illiterate proleet! Haal ik bier en chips 'r bij



bleitgat.
ik heb nergens een scheldkanonnade begonnen, gewoon vermeld dat ik het sch**t krijg van dat soort alles-aan-een teksten te lezen. kinderen uit de peuterschool wenen zo snel nog niet over zaken als jullie hierover.
hij wil Sound Projects hier komen profileren en verdedigen en maakt van zichzelf het uithangbord van het bedrijf, leesbare teksten posten is dan wel iet of wat de basis.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bleitgat.
> Ik ben nergens een scheldkanonnade begonnen, gewoon vermeld dat ik het sch**t krijg van dat soort alles-aan-een teksten te lezen. kinderen uit de peuterschool wenen?? zo snel nog niet over zaken als jullie hierover.
> Hij wil Sound Projects hier komen profileren en verdedigen en maakt van zichzelf het uithangbord van het bedrijf, leesbare teksten posten is dan wel iets of wat de basis.



Het lukt jou ook nog niet erg om foutloze posts hier te plaatsen, bovendien heeft Bazeman een heel plausibele verklaring gegeven waardoor zijn posts lastig leesbaar waren.
Zullen we het nu weer gezellig houden? :Big Grin:

----------


## desolation

dat klopt ja, achteraf. heb er daarna ook niets meer over vermeld.

http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/werkwoord/wenen

----------


## frederic

Kunnen we nu eindelijk die schoolmeester naar huis sturen aub? Het steekt tegen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> is er een nieuwe forum meeting in de maak?



lol................
En dan ok moar in mien eigen sproake: huulerds... En aj meant daj t wa könt leazen, noiu, dat vrös oe kortt an'n emmer.... 

maar inderdaad, een keer gezelleg barbecuen voor 35 man, waarvan er 8 overblijven... daarvoor neem ik de boot naar Ameland wel.

----------


## sis

> Kunnen we nu eindelijk die schoolmeester naar huis sturen aub? Het steekt tegen.



Dat vind ik een goed idee.....
+1 ....
Sis

----------


## Bazeman

> dat klopt ja, achteraf. heb er daarna ook niets meer over vermeld.
> 
> http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/werkwoord/wenen



Maar ook geen netjes excuus gehad... Kon het niet laten hoor, sorry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasco

De TS en een paar forumleden hebben een goed filter onder hun dakpan zitten. Deze weten nog on-topic te communiceren binnen dit topic tussen al het off-topic geweld door, chapeau!

Zijn de mods eigenlijk op vakantie, normaal gaat er razendsnel een bezem door  :Confused:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...Zijn de mods eigenlijk op vakantie...



lijkt er wel op. 

Vraag is inderdaad of er nog steeds een ander setje gekocht moet worden, of niet... Ik had de moed allang opgegeven..

----------


## theo

> Ik weet niet, maar heb alle opties zitten bekijken die op de eerste pagina aangeeft, maar het gemiddelde wijkt van elkaar niet veel af...Tegenover dat Variline...Als dan toch geld wilt weggooien, kan ik ook mijn rekeningnummer geven...:-)
> 
> of gaat het om merk geilheid of iets wat ze riders noemen?



Hallo Olaf, wil je best wel paar centen overmaken hoor als je er om verlegen zit.
Komen tegenwoordig zoveel goede doelen en sponsor aanvragen aan de deur.
Ik kijk naar nexo lacoustic meyer eaw twaudio.
En daar past de variline nu niet tussen, ik heb vaak gezegd dat er goed op te werken is, maar dat ik tegen beperkingen op loop.
En dat ik na een paar jaar nu eens wil opteren naar een echt goed setje.

En Mac,
Nee ik ben nog niet overgegaan tot een koop.
Wacht hier en daar nog op prijzen en fotos :Wink: 
Gr theo

----------


## sis

Ik hoop dan ook als de modjes terug zijn , mijn bijdrage niet wordt verwijderd ???
Ik heb 2x + 1 gekregen ...
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hallo Olaf, wil je best wel paar centen overmaken hoor als je er om verlegen zit.
> Komen tegenwoordig zoveel goede doelen en sponsor aanvragen aan de deur.
> Ik kijk naar nexo lacoustic meyer eaw twaudio.
> En daar past de variline nu niet tussen, ik heb vaak gezegd dat er goed op te werken is, maar dat ik tegen beperkingen op loop.
> En dat ik na een paar jaar nu eens wil opteren naar een echt goed setje.
> 
> En Mac,
> Nee ik ben nog niet overgegaan tot een koop.
> Wacht hier en daar nog op prijzen en fotos
> Gr theo



was anders bedoeld dan het klonk, eigenlijk..`lol

----------


## purplehaze

> Wacht hier en daar nog op prijzen en fotos
> Gr theo



Je zou toch gewoon wat in de praktijk moeten proberen en vergelijken eigenlijk.

Fotos zijn leuk, maar de kasten in de hand hebben en horen wat er onder lastige omstandigheden uitkomt geeft pas echt inzicht.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tsja, er zijn via het forum volgens mijn telling al door drie merken een aanbod gedaan voor een demo.....

----------


## purplehaze

@ Theo
Ik hoor graag de bevindingen en ervaringen.

Ik vind zelf dat ik het ultime kleine gig-setje heb maar veldwerk van anderen die me tot andere inzichten kunnen bewegen vind ik altijd interessant.

----------


## drbeat

> @ Theo
> Ik hoor graag de bevindingen en ervaringen.
> 
> Ik vind zelf dat ik het ultime kleine gig-setje heb maar veldwerk van anderen die me tot andere inzichten kunnen bewegen vind ik altijd interessant.



Mag ik van je weten waar jij dan mee draait?ben ik zeer benieuwd naar...ik heb ook een klein setje...zeg niet t ultime maar klinkt erg leuk.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

@drbeat :

Als je nou even verder gelezen had, had je het kunnen lezen...;-)

----------


## purplehaze

> @drbeat :
> 
> Als je nou even verder gelezen had, had je het kunnen lezen...;-)



\
Inderdaad, ongeveer 10 bladzijden geleden vermeld.
klein: nexo ps10r2 + ls600  
wat groter: nexo ps15mk2 + rs15
met NXamp

----------


## Gast1401081

> \
> Inderdaad, ongeveer 10 bladzijden geleden vermeld.
> klein: nexo ps10r2 + ls600  
> wat groter: nexo ps15mk2 + rs15
> met NXamp



En dat is hartstikke geweldig spul. En daar gaan we binnenkort aan meten

----------


## drbeat

> \
> Inderdaad, ongeveer 10 bladzijden geleden vermeld.
> klein: nexo ps10r2 + ls600  
> wat groter: nexo ps15mk2 + rs15
> met NXamp



Mijn excuus hier voor..ik heb het niet kunnen vinden..
Maar dat is inderdaad lekker compact.nooit mee gewerkt maar wel een paar keer gehoord op een bruiloftje..en speelt heel krachtig voor zo'n klein setje.. De ps15mk2 heb ik overigens volgens mij in de efteling zien hangen volgens mij bij die losse showtjes van de grobbebollen..

Ben benieuwd waar de TS zijn oor op laat vallen..

----------


## drbeat

> @drbeat :
> 
> Als je nou even verder gelezen had, had je het kunnen lezen...;-)



Mijn excuus hier voor. Maar kon het tussen al die ruzie makende mensen zo snel niet gevonden krijgen..

Maar dat geeft niet..en het antwoord heb ik zojuist gehad. Waarvoor mijn dank.

Allemaal nog een fijne avond.

----------


## desolation

RS15 kan je tegenwoordig ook al laten vallen, de nieuwe LS18 hoort goedkoper en krachtiger te zijn

----------


## purplehaze

> klein: nexo ps10r2 + ls600  
> wat groter: nexo ps15mk2 + rs15
> met NXamp



ps10/ls600 gebruik ik dan tot zo'n 150 personen en dan meestal in de kleinere gelegenheden.
Wordt het 150 man in een grote zaal bijvoorbeeld, dan pak ik vanwege draagkracht en throw wel de ps15 met rs15.
ps15/rs15 gebruik ik dan tot 250 man ongeveer.

Wordt het meer dan grijp ik terug op AXYS Source (ja,ja dit draait nog steeds goed) met 2 of 3 basjes per kant en al dan niet dubbel afhankelijk van personenaantal en grootte van de locatie. 
Voordeel van zo'n "oud" systeem is dat je de verhuurprijs toch lekker laag kunt houden voor de klant ha ha.

----------


## purplehaze

> RS15 kan je tegenwoordig ook al laten vallen, de nieuwe LS18 hoort goedkoper en krachtiger te zijn



voordeel van de RS15 is wel dat je het cardioid kan gebruiken. En de footprint van het setje kan heel klein zijn als ze op de zijkant staan.

----------


## desolation

Dan wordt het wel erg duur he  :Smile: 
Om cardio te draaien heb je al een NXAMP4X4 nodig enkel voor de bassen en dan nog een NXAMP4X4 voor je toppen. Das al een aardig kapitaal enkel aan versterking
Ik heb het cardio ook nooit zo super goed gevonden met maar 1 kast, het effect is veel beter met 2 kasten.

----------


## jack

> Dan wordt het wel erg duur he 
> Om cardio te draaien heb je al een NXAMP4X4 nodig enkel voor de bassen en dan nog een NXAMP4X4 voor je toppen. Das al een aardig kapitaal enkel aan versterking
> .



cardioide werkt wel met één versterker?

voor de cardioide funktie zijn twee kanalen nodig. de andere twee kanalen kun je dan gebruiken voor de tops...


werkt dus wel op een versterker.
de sub is dan wel mono...

----------


## Husss

@ desolation. Cardio RS15 icm 2x PS15 gaat prima met een enkele NX amp. Sub is dan enkel mono aangestuurd. Vanwege de lage X-over merk je daar weinig / niets van.

jack drukte net iets eerder op enter;-)

----------


## desolation

op die manier idd wel, ben het iets te gewoon van altijd full stereo te draaien  :Smile:

----------


## knorrepot

> op die manier idd wel, ben het iets te gewoon van altijd full stereo te draaien



Dat verschil ga jij niet horen nie :-p

daarnaast is de LS18 nog niet leverbaar in Nederland. Ben er wel uiterst benieuwd na!

----------


## desolation

Heb hem gehoord in Frankfurt en het is een beer van een kast. Kleine footprint maar enorme output.

----------


## purplehaze

> het effect is veel beter met 2 kasten.



Hoe is jouw opstelling van de RS15's in dat geval dan ?

----------


## knorrepot

> Hoe is jouw opstelling van de RS15's in dat geval dan ?




2 op elkaar stapel met de kant waar de drivers zit naar buiten. Vanuit de zijkant gezien de achterste in tegenfase. Je kijkt tegen de zijkant van de sub aan als je voor het podium staat.

----------


## purplehaze

> 2 op elkaar stapel met de kant waar de drivers zit naar buiten. Vanuit de zijkant gezien de achterste in tegenfase. Je kijkt tegen de zijkant van de sub aan als je voor het podium staat.



Zo gebruik ik ze bij cardioide gebruik ook (1 of 2 gestapeld). Maar er zijn nog andere mogelijkheden en ik dacht even dat Desolation wat anders zou gebruiken met een beter resultaat.

----------


## knorrepot

> Zo gebruik ik ze bij cardioide gebruik ook (1 of 2 gestapeld). Maar er zijn nog andere mogelijkheden en ik dacht even dat Desolation wat anders zou gebruiken met een beter resultaat.



Ik denk niet dat hij ze anders gebruikt. Daar hij heen nexo bezit. 

Tenzij hij ze veelvuldig inhuurt, en op een bepaalde manier in zet. Dan heb ik niks gezegd en ben ook benieuwd naar zijn opstelling.

----------


## desolation

Heb paar keer GEO-S12 gebruikt
Ik had ze gestackt met de drivers om en om, en dan onder een hoek gelegd tov de loodlijn op het podium.
Moet eens mijn NS1 file zoeken, maar dat gaf toen exact de cancellation die ik nodig had

----------

